

Driving from New York to LA in 32 Hours or Less - karzeem
http://www.wired.com/cars/coolwheels/magazine/15-11/ff_cannonballrun?currentPage=all

======
indie01
>>>> ""I'm calling it," Roy sighs, "that's it." And so, at 4:20 in the
morning, some 70 miles shy of the Indianapolis Motor Speedway, Roy puts his
turn signal on like some average commuter and once again stops, 2,160 miles
short of his dream."<<<<

I found it interesting that they decided to call it quits so soon; in Indiana,
of all places, for rationalizing the lack of ability to catch up on average
speed. (On this particular attempt) Indiana isn't very far at all from the
border of NY state.

The Northeast has extreme population density, slower posted speed limits, etc.
It seems to me that after completing that initial leg of the journey, they
could easily catch up for lost time going across the more-or-less desolate
midwest, even given their slower than desired avg MPH start.

So they technically completed only 635 miles of the trip (2795-2160). . . a
mere 22.7 percent of the total miles to be traveled. I think if it were me,
I'd wait until at least the halfway point before calculating averages and
deciding whether or not to throw in the towel of defeat.

I definitely think that if there were anywhere to make up for lost time, it
would definitely be across parts of the midwest.

------
ivankirigin
Thats some gear list:

Randolph highway patrol sunglasses, 20-gallon reserve fuel tank, Tasco 8 x 40
binoculars fitted with a Kenyon KS-2 gyro stabilizer, military spec Steiner 7
x 50 binoculars, Hummer H1-style bumper-mounted L-3 Raytheon NightDriver
thermal camera and LCD dashboard screens, front-and-rear-mounted sensors for a
Valentine One radar/laser detector, flush bumper-mount Blinder M40 laser
jammers, redundant Garmin StreetPilot 2650 GPS units, preprogrammed Uniden
police radio scanners, ceiling-mount Uniden CB radio with high-gain whip
antenna. Check. Check. Check.

~~~
jsjenkins168
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxRLyiBs3XA>

I'm surprised the stock M5 alternator can supply enough current to drive all
of those electronics. That is just totally ridiculous..

~~~
PStamatiou
I was thinking the same thing.. he must have left out some power
modifications/extra batteries

------
rms
This is a fun article; I love living vicariously through articles about
reckless disregard for the law.

~~~
karzeem
Yeah, articles like this are almost enough by themselves to justify the
concept of a statute of limitations.

------
mdemare
But they're only going 90MPH on average! I used to have a manager who claimed
to drive from the Netherlands to the south of France at 120MPH all the way.
With his wife and 3 children...

Seriously, "For occasional spurts, 90MPH is not uncommon on the highway," I
mean, that's below the average speed on French or German highways!

Why the enormous difference? Deer?

PS: I realize that their biggest challenge by far is to evade law enforcement.

~~~
stuki
In the US, most motorists are going 55-65, swerving across lanes in tractors
with tinted windows, and have never heard of leaving the left lane to faster
moving traffic. Also, the way most of America is laid out, every trip, even
'local' ones, has a freeway leg, so there is constant merging on or off.
Without blinking, of course. In Continental Europe, freeway traffic is much
more predictable.

Another thing is, Amsterdam to Nice can be driven overnight, on mostly empty
freeways.

And last, your manager was likely exaggerating grossly. Amsterdam to Nice at
120 avg., would take only about 7hrs 30 minutes door to door (Or Sea to
Shining Sea). With 3 kids, that's more like the time spent at rest stops along
the way.

------
DanielBMarkham
These guys are seriously crazy.

